# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  URGENCE  2 adorables minettes seules l'appartement de leur maitresse décèdée

## chaussette2006

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Elisa et Malou
*Type:* Ragdoll
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 13 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* pucées  a transmettre
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0699883955
*E-mail :* postmaster@associationaed.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 TRÈS URGENT pour ces deux amours !! 

La maman (à droite) et sa fille de  11 et 13 ans sont depuis le 10 octobre orphelines car leur maitresse est décédée. 

Une voisine peut très temporairement les nourrir mais il faut  au plus vite qu'elles trouvent ensembles une famille aimante car l'appartement devra prochainement être vidé. 

Elles sont très calmes et gentilles. 

Actuellement en Ile de France 

Elles sont stérilisées et identifiées. Placement sous contrat association. 
Elles ne sortaient pas. 

Contact 0699883955
Mail : postmaster@associationaed.com

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## GADYNETTE

elles sont super belles. Vite une gentille famille pour les 2 minettes (et personne dans la famille de la dame décédée pour les prendre définitivement..........encore "bonjour" la famille !!!)

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------


## Muse

Une famille d'accueil est elle possible ?

----------


## chaussette2006

Bonjour,

Les deux coeurs avaient été adoptée par une connaissance de la femme de ménage. Tout se passait bien et c’était quelqu'un de soucieux de leur bien être. Je vais reprendre des nouvelles.

----------

